# I think I may have it!!!!!!!!!&#33



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

well i think i bought some real only ammonnia for my new tank. Its called CLEAR AMMONIA all purpose cleaner(brand is homebest) I shaked it to see if any bubbles appeared and well, some came at the top and then vanished instantly after that. The ingreidients are Ammonium Hydroxide(cas 1336-21-6) contains no phosporus


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

any help


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i wish i can help you man! but i have no experience on CLEAR AMMONIA.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

You want ammonia? Piss in your fish tank. Im serious.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

yes that is pure ammonia i use that same brand to cycle my tanks. i bought mine from kroger good luck with the cycling process.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> You want ammonia? Piss in your fish tank. Im serious.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> You want ammonia? Piss in your fish tank. Im serious.


"pics".....


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

hey so what i got is pure ammonia


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

yes ammonium hydroxide is basically pure ammonia, upon dissolving in water it dissasociates into NH3 and the -OH (hydroxide) picks up the H to form a stable H2O molecule


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

jerry_plakyda said:


> You want ammonia? Piss in your fish tank. Im serious.











[/quote]










I wouldnt do it, but my buddy started up his guppy tank like that. I guess urine is ammonia right?


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

hahhahahh ur so so funny

NOT!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i pissed in my tank to start the cycle and it worked..true story


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds perfect. I've fishless cycled with something very similar.. about 10 days.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> i pissed in my tank to start the cycle and it worked..true story


Imagnie someone walking in on you, would be an ackward moment.

Person 1: Hey what are you doing????
Person 2: I see that.
Person 1: Its for the ammonia.
Person 2: Umm okay.


----------



## obsession530 (Jul 10, 2003)

How much of human urea do you think is ammonia (what's needed to cycle a tank)? If you consider the fact that the composition of urea is different from person to person depending on diet, drug use, menstrual cycle, etc., do you really think it's a good idea to pee in your tank?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> i pissed in my tank to start the cycle and it worked..true story


Imagnie someone walking in on you, would be an ackward moment.

Person 1: Hey what are you doing????
Person 2: I see that.
Person 1: Its for the ammonia.
Person 2: Umm okay.
[/quote]








Then...

Person 1: Yea....
Person 2: So...ah...how about them Knicks?
Person 1: Tough year, yea, err...nice out today eh?
Person 2: Quite nice....
Person 1: So...
Person 2: Did you just go swimming? (George Costanza Syndrome)
Person 1: GET OUT!


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

they were just joking the peeing insident happen when i made the remark why not piss in my tank, thats how it all started


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Yes what you have is pure ammonia, and will do just fine for the fishless cyclinh faq.

Good luck!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

obsession530 said:


> How much of human urea do you think is ammonia (what's needed to cycle a tank)? If you consider the fact that the composition of urea is different from person to person depending on diet, drug use, menstrual cycle, etc., do you really think it's a good idea to pee in your tank?


thats why my P's are potheads..


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

my kids are pot heads....bevis and buthead at your service...


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Froogle, the ammonia you purchased will work just fine.



DannyBoy17 said:


> I wouldnt do it, but my buddy started up his guppy tank like that. I guess urine is ammonia right?


Urine contains ammonia, but by no means is it pure ammonia.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

piss in your tank, genious idea :laugh:


----------

